# Trivia 8/16



## luckytrim (Aug 16, 2018)

trivia 8/16
DID YOU KNOW...
The deadliest earthquake known hit Shansi, China on January  23, 1556. An
estimated 830,000 people died.

1. What is the name of Yogi Bear's sidekick?
2. What Gene Autry theme song plays in "Sleepless in Seattle"  as Tom Hanks
gets ready to date again?
3. Complete this song lyric by Pink... (four  words...)
"And I swear, you're ______________, instead of making me  better, you're
making me ill."
4. Strange Words Dept;
Someone told me I am a plantigrade!  Which is the correct  meaning of the
word?
  a. - I walk on the soles of my feet
  b. - I work in a nursery and pick the best plants to  sell
  c. - My skin looks green-ish due to genes
  d. - I come from the town of Plantigralia
5. Husbands: Don Johnson, Steven Bauer and Antonio Banderas.  Wife: ?
6. In the 1964 Summer Olympic Games in Tokyo, which boxer took  the gold 
medal in the boxing heavyweight division?
  a. - George Foreman
  b. - Joe Frazier
  c. - Cassius Clay
  d. - Muhammad Ali
7. We've all heard that "Diamonds are a Girl's Best Friend".  Name the  1953 
movie this phrase came from?
8. If I commit Amicicide, what have I done ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The northernmost city in the world is Hammerfest,  Norway.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Boo-Boo
2.  Back in the Saddle Again
3. Just Like a Pill
4. - a
5. Melanie Griffith
6. - b
7.  Gentlemen Prefer Blondes
8. murdered a Friend

CRAP !!
The northernmost city in EUROPE is Hammerfest,  Norway.
Hammerfest claims to be the northernmost city in the world  rather than only
in Europe. However, Barrow, Alaska, is actually located  further north.


----------

